# كلمات ليست كالكلمات ...!!!



## هشام المهندس (17 فبراير 2013)

انها الكلمات  نسمعها او نقراها او نكتبها قد تكون

 اليمه قد تكون مفرحه قد تكون احلام او وهم قد 

تكون حقيقه انها كلمات قد تكون خواطر قد تكون 

قصص لكنها ستبقى كلمات .... قد تؤثر بنا ونتفاعل 

معها وقد لا نستجيب لدعواتها ... انه عالم لا يخلو 

من كل انواع الكلمات اختلفت اللهجات واللغات لكنها 

ستبقى هي هي انها الكلمات قد نقتبسها وقد 

تكون من خواطرنا لكنها هنا ستكتب انها دعوه

لكي نسطر هذه الكلمات




...............
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (17 فبراير 2013)

*لا شيء يتكررَ بَحَذافيَره !*
*  تلك قآعدَة أؤمنُ بهآ جداً ..*



*  إجمَع نفسَ آلآشخآص*
*  نفس المكآن والزمآن*
*  ونفسَ الأقوآل والأفعال*
*  ثمّ انظر ..*
*  هَل تجدُ نفسَ آلشعور فيَ قلبك ؟!*

*  اللحَظة آلتيَ مرّت لنَ تعودَ !*
*  و آلفرحُ الذيَ عشته هُنآك ” لن يتكرر “ ..*
*  ليسَ الأمرُ حديثاً عن ( التعآسَة والحَزن ):*
*  إنمآ عَليك آن تؤمَن بأن ..*
*  كلّ فرح مختلف عَن سآبقه !*
*  ف لآ تربَط [فرحَك ] ب طقوسٍ وَ أشخاصٍ مُعينين*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (17 فبراير 2013)

*ﺳــﺄﻟﺖ ﻗﻠﺒـﻲ ﻛﻴـﻒ ﺃﻣﺴــﻴﺖ ﺑــﻌــﺪ*
*  ﺍﻟــﻔـــﺮﺍﻕ*
*  ❥*
*  ﻓـﺄﺟــﺎﺑﻨـــﻲ :*
*  ❥*
*  ﻭ ﻫــﻞ ﻟﻠــﺮﻣﺎﺩ ﺇﺣـﺴـــﺎﺱ ﺑﻌـــﺪ*
*  ﺍﻻﺣﺘـــــــﺮﺍﻕ*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (18 فبراير 2013)

​*مَــا أقسَى أَن تتخلى الشَجَرةُ عَن أوراقِهَا*
 *  والبَحرُ عَن قطراتِه.*​ 
 *  مَـا أقسَى أن... تضحك العين والروح تتألم*
 *  أن تبتسم السماء و الغيوم تدمع.*​ 
 *  ومّا أصعَب مقولة" ابتسم ولو في عينيك ألف دمعة"*​ 


​


----------



## هشام المهندس (18 فبراير 2013)

*يخطئون فـ نبتعد *
*  يتألمون بـ إبتعآدنآ *
*  ونندم على إبتعدنآ وسببنآ لهم ألم*

*  نعود لهم .. ونغفر أخطآئههم !*
*  يتمآدون *
*  ونندم ب أننآ سآمحنآهم *
*  لآ نعلم من الغريب هم أم نحن ؟*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 فبراير 2013)

*حين تمشي على حآفة آلجدار كلهم*

*  سيرفعون آبصآرهم اليک يتسآئلون متى*

*  سيسقط و كيف سيسقط*

*  لكن قلة منھم من سينظر اليک*

*  ليتعلم كيف يمشي هكذآ !!*
*  ..*​


----------



## V mary (19 فبراير 2013)

*كلمات رقيقة وجميلة 
شكرًا ليك​*


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 فبراير 2013)

V mary قال:


> *كلمات رقيقة وجميلة
> شكرًا ليك​*




شكرا لرقة كلماتك
الرب يفرح قلبك
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 فبراير 2013)

*لآ تَهتمْ لتَبرِيرِ ڪلمِآتكْ .. أوِ تَصرِفآتكْ دائِماً....*

*  فْ آلعُقَوِل آلسيئـہۧ -...*

*  لآ تستُوِعبْ آلنَيـہۧ آلحّسنـہۧ أبداً !!!!*
*  ..*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (21 فبراير 2013)

*كيف انساك وانت النور وكيف ابتعد *
*  عنك وبي مدفون*
*  يا من ملكت الروح والعقل كيف بعدك  *
*  اكون*
*  وكيف الروح تنسى من سكن بها وبجنون*
*  ايعقل السماء ان تتخلى عن النجوم*
*  او الليل يترك السكون*
*  فانا السماء وانا الليل وبدونك لا اكون*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 فبراير 2013)

*لا يتمـنــى الإنســـان الفـــراق مِــن تـلـقـــاء نفـســـه،
 دائمـــاً هُنــــاك قَلــب غيـــر مبــــالــي دَفـعـــه لـ ذَلـك
*


----------



## Samir poet (22 فبراير 2013)

*ربنا يبارك موهبتك وينمها يا استاذى
*


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 فبراير 2013)

*لا يتمـنــى الإنســـان الفـــراق مِــن تـلـقـــاء نفـســـه،*
*  دائمـــاً هُنــــاك قَلــب غيـــر مبــــالــي دَفـعـــه لـ ذَلـك*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 فبراير 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ربنا يبارك موهبتك وينمها يا استاذى
> *



شكرا حبيبي الغالي 
للامانه ليست كلماتي لكن هناك  دائما اضافات او تعديلات
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 فبراير 2013)

*من يتجاهلك ويتكبر عليك لا تنفعل من أجله ،*


*  واستخدم القاعده المكتوبة على ((مرايا السيارة)) الجانبية التي تقول :*



*  "الأشياء التي تشاهدها أصغر مما تبدو في الواقع"*








​


----------



## candy shop (23 فبراير 2013)

كلمات جميله جدااااااا

وقيقه تمس القلب 

شكرااااااااا هشام 

ربنا يباركك

واجمل تقييم 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 فبراير 2013)

*كلمات رائعه فعلاااا*


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 فبراير 2013)

*كنت أتمنى نهاية رقيقة
 نودّع فيه بعضنا كالأفلام القديمة
 ونتمى فيه الخيّر لبعض
 ونلوح بأيدينا من القطر
 وتكون أخر شىء أراهُ في الأُفق
 ويكون عطرك آخر عطر
 لكنه كان يوماً ضبابياً
 فلم أرى شيء
 غير قلبي وأنت تلقيه على الأرض
*


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 فبراير 2013)

*ﻓِﻲ ﺍﻟﻈَﻶ‌ﻡ *

*  ﻵ‌ ﻓﺮﻕ ﺑِﺄﻥ ﻓﺘﺤﺖ ﻋﻴﻨﻴﻚ ﺃﻡ ﺃﻏْﻤﻀﺖ ..*

*  ﻑَ ﺍﻟﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﻭﺁﺣِﺪﻩ !*

*  ﺗَﻤﺂﻣﺎً ﻋﻨِﺪما*

*   ﻳﺠﺮﺣﻚ ﺃﺣﺪﻫُﻢ ﻵ‌ ﻓﺮﻕ ﺑِﺄﻥ*
*  ..*
*  ..*
*  ..*
*  ..*


*  ﺍﻋﺘﺬﺭ ﺃﻭ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻌْﺘﺬِﺭ .*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 فبراير 2013)

*اتدركي معنى الهجر والبعد*
*  اتدري ان العالم لا يطاق*
*  فَبُعدكي الم وشوقً وانتظار*
*  وبعدُكي اصبحت امنياتي بعالم الاحتضار *
*  ولم يعد الربيع يزين حديقتي بالازهار*
*  تبعثرني رياح الالم واغدو جريح مع انكسار*
*  اه منك ايها البعد قد كبلت روحي *
*  ومشاعري باتت رهن الاعتقال*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 فبراير 2013)

*...............*



 *مهما تألمت ومها حزنت*


*  مهما كتبت ومهما عبرت .. ومهما سالت *



*  دموعي *



*  وجعي كبير والمي اكبر*


*  وحنيني كل يوم يزيد وشوقي مؤلم اكثر *



*  وآناتي توجع ومهما طالت حروفي وكتبت *



*  لن استطيع  وصف الحزن والالم*


*  ووجعي لن يؤلم احد ولن يشفع لي سوى .....*



 ............​​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 فبراير 2013)

حقا الكلمات هى كل شىء فى حياتنا
موضوع  جميل


----------



## هشام المهندس (3 مارس 2013)

*الكلمــــــات تشبـــــه المفـــاتيـــــــح .. !!

 اذا استخــدمتهـــا بشكــــل صحيــــــح ،،تغلــــــق 
*

*بهــــــا فــــــــم 

 أو تفتــــــــح بهـــــــا قلـــــــــــب
*


----------



## هشام المهندس (3 مارس 2013)

*
*

*
*

*احلامي ضائعه في صحراء الواقع ..*

*
 وبين رمال الحزن اسكن انا ...*

*
 حاصرتني اشعة اليأس ...*

*
 فكلما رحل مني حلم ..*

*
 شعرت ان قلبي كبر ألف عام  ..*

*
 ..*


----------



## هشام المهندس (4 مارس 2013)

*دائما كنت أسأل ..هل يبكي القمر ..؟..

 فلا أجد جواب ..لكن الان بت أعلم ..

 أجل ..يبكي ..

 يبكي القمر ..

 عندما يشهد موت قصة حب وهي مازالت بالمخاض ..

 عندما يسمع أنين يصارع وحشة الليل ..

 لرجل فارق أرضه ، بيته وأحبابه مرغم ..

 عندما تخترق صرخات إمرأه ثكلى جداره القاسي ..

 لفراق أب كان ، أخ ، ولد أو حبيب ..

 عند بكاء طفله بلا مأوى ..بلا ابتسامه ..بلا أمل ..

 نعم يبكي القمر ..

 عندما يموت الحب ..

 وتغادر الرحمه ..قلوب البشر ..
*


----------



## هشام المهندس (5 مارس 2013)

كلمات ليست كالكلمات
ماجد المهندس 
باجمل كلمات الرومانسيه
​


[YOUTUBE]N5_tCJHLthE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## هشام المهندس (5 مارس 2013)

*لا  تتجاهـــل شخــص يحــــــــبك و يعتنــــي بــــــــك و يفتقـــــــــدك  لانـــــــك يومــــــا مـــــا ســـــــوف تستيـــــقظ و تـــــــدرك  أنــــــك فقـــــــــدت القمـــــــر أثنــــــاء عــــــدك  للنــــــــجوم ..*


----------



## هشام المهندس (6 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (14 مارس 2013)

*

مـــن لا يــــحــــبـــك .. لا يــسـتــحــق قــلــبــك ..*


*  ومـن لـيــس عــنــده ...أمــل فــيـــك .. *


 *لا يــسـتــحق وعـدك ..*


*  ومن لا يـــشــعــر بــك لا يـــســتــحــق دمـعـك ..*


*  فـــالــحــــب حـــــيــــــاة فـــــلا تــــجــــعـــــلـــــه *


 *قـــــبـــــرك.*


​


----------



## هشام المهندس (15 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

يؤلمنـــــــــــــــــى كثيرا خروج من احبهــــــــــــــم من حيـــــــــاتى

ولكن عندمــــــا اتذكـــــــر بأنهـــــم هم من خـــــرجوا منهـــــــــــا بأرادتهـــــم 

ابتســـــــم لنفســــى واقول لن انــــــــــدم عليهـــــــم 

لان من يحبنـــــــــــى بصدق

لن يخـــــــــــرج من حــياتــي الا في صندوق موتى


​


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

لاتــــعد .. 
فـــحبي ليس مقـــعداً في حديــــقة عـــامــه !! 
تــــــمــضي عنـــه مــتى شـــئت ... 
وتــــــرجـع إلـــيـــه فـــي أي وقــــت 
لتـــــعـــتذر فـــــالـــرصـــاصـــــــه الـــتي تــــــــــطــلق 
لا تســـــــترد

​


----------



## هشام المهندس (5 ديسمبر 2013)

عندما لا نبكى على أحزاننا

فهذا لايعنى اننا فقدنا الاحساس ...

بل أحزاننا كثرت علينا فلم نجد دموعآ تعادلها

فاكتفينا بالصمت
​


----------



## Samir poet (5 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## max mike (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*كلمات مميزة اخى العزيز
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## هشام المهندس (5 ديسمبر 2013)

لا تجعل طيبتك كتاب يتصفحه الجميع
فهناك اناسا 
لايستحقون حرفا منه


​


----------



## هشام المهندس (5 ديسمبر 2013)

الوحده ليس ان تجلس وحيدا
الوحده هي ان تفارق من تحب
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (5 ديسمبر 2013)

سيأتي يوما
عندما امر بجانبك 
ستقولين
كان لي يوما
ويا ليته


يعود

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 ديسمبر 2013)

عديت من الصفحه الاوله على كل الكلمات المكتوبه لحد الصفحه الرابعه--
 كلمات جميله مملوئه بالمشاعر المختلفه --
 اشكرك على موضوعك الرائع و كلماتك الجميله حتى لو كان منقول بعضها و معدل اجزاء-- يكفى انها اختيارك-- يعنى حاسسها--

الرب يكون معك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## روزا فكري (6 ديسمبر 2013)

العنوان معبر اوي عن الموضوع 
وكلماتك كلها اجمل من بعض
ودي لمستني اوي

عندما لا نبكى على أحزاننا

فهذا لايعنى اننا فقدنا الاحساس ...

بل أحزاننا كثرت علينا فلم نجد دموعآ تعادلها

فاكتفينا بالصمت

موضوع جميل ومميز تسلم ايدك استاذ هشام​


----------



## هشام المهندس (16 يناير 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (16 يناير 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (16 يناير 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (16 يناير 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (25 يناير 2014)

لا تتوقع من الاشخاص الوقوف بجانبك في حزنك دائماً.. ولا تتأمل بأن الحياة ستكترث بحالك: 
 كن أنت صاحب نفسك ورفيق سعادتك.. أنت لنفسك
 ...
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (3 فبراير 2014)

أحيانا … تكون الأقنعة رحمة لنا …

 من بشاعة وجوه مشوهة تعكس خفايا نفوس أصحابها!!!​


----------



## هشام المهندس (3 فبراير 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (3 فبراير 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (3 فبراير 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (3 فبراير 2014)

ياربي يسوع

 إجعل أذني تلتقط رسالتك 

كل يوم من وسط ضجيج العالم . .

 افرز صوتك الحلو 

من وسط آلاف الأصوات التي أسمعها .


 {أبونا متي المسكين}


...​


----------



## هشام المهندس (3 فبراير 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (3 فبراير 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (3 فبراير 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (3 فبراير 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (3 فبراير 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (3 فبراير 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (3 فبراير 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (11 فبراير 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (19 مارس 2014)




----------

